
WinRAR and the Infinite 40-Day Trial - bartkappenburg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTgZRVVr3_Y
======
Piskvorrr
Why would anyone still use WinRAR (probably without a valid license, too) when
there are free and libre alternatives? (7zip comes to mind, and there were
others before it)

